# DEXA Screening 77080 z13.820 vs m85.89?



## Calva611 (Mar 16, 2016)

I have a case where a doctor order a DEXA scan for a patient to screen/ rule-out osteoporosis. The charts resulted in osteopenia in different locations in the patient's current and prior visit. Would this be coded a screening or osteopenia? The patient's insurance company says it is a screening because the patient doesn't have osteoporosis and that is what the doctor was screening for it does not matter that he patient is osteopenic. 

Help and clarification would be much appreciated.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 16, 2016)

If the test was screening of an asymptomatic patient the the Z code for screen is the first listed code, you may list the finding as the secondary.  If the test was perform due to symptomatic issues then you list the finding as the fist listed code.


----------



## Calva611 (Mar 16, 2016)

Thank you Debra!


----------

